# **Looking for part time (evening shift) Coding postion**



## KERA25 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for a part time evening coding position, in Northern New Jersey area.
I have my CPC and currently studying for the CPMA exam. I have 9 years of experience.  Could start ASAP..Thanks Kera


----------



## clark.fern2011@gmail.com (Aug 24, 2016)

*Remote coder*



KERA25 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a part time evening coding position, in Northern New Jersey area.
> I have my CPC and currently studying for the CPMA exam. I have 9 years of experience.  Could start ASAP..Thanks Kera



I operate a Billing company in DC and I'm in need of a remote coder.

The area are Surgery and Chiropractic care. As my business grows I will add more.




Please respond if you are interested with resume and rate.




Fern Clark

DC Medical Services

fccenterprises7@gmail.com

202-420-9386




www.fccenterprisescorporation.com/


----------

